# Tastatur komplett sperren?



## mobile (5. Jul 2007)

Hi,

habe grade ein kleines Programm geschrieben. Um Fehler bei der Eingabe zu vermeiden, möchte ich die Komplette Tastatur sperren? Gibts da vielleicht eine Möglichkeit für?

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Jul 2007)

Hmmh!?

Vielleicht einen passenden Holzblock zusammenschnippeln
und über die Tastatur legen?


----------



## Jango (5. Jul 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmmh!?
> 
> Vielleicht einen passenden Holzblock zusammenschnippeln
> und über die Tastatur legen?



Auf jeden Fall, vorbeugend sozusagen, kompletten Rechner aus dem Fenster werfen (optimal 10. Etage). Dann sollte das mit der falschen Eingabe auch erledigt sein.


----------



## Ellie (5. Jul 2007)

Alle Tastenklicks abfangen und ihnen eine nichts machende Action zuweisen?
Was machst du denn genau? Wie soll die Eingabe sonst passieren? Würde dich als User so etwas kein bisschen stinkig machen?


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Jul 2007)

Hast recht @ Jango.

Viel einfacher dein Vorschlag und es
besteht auch eine geringere Verletzungsgefahr
als bei meinem!


----------



## Jango (5. Jul 2007)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alle Tastenklicks abfangen und ihnen eine nichts machende Action zuweisen?


----------



## mobile (5. Jul 2007)

Ok, danke für die tollen Ratschläge.

Dann mal anders. Ich müsste nur Enter und 4 weitere Tasten abfangen (#,-,*,/). Die Methoden die dann aufgerufen werden sollen stehen allerdings schon als ActionListener fest. Kann ich jetzt vom dem KeyEvent auf den ActionListener verweisen? Also wenn ich zb. Enter drücke, sol das gleiche passieren, als wenn ich auf einen bestimmten Button in meinem Prog. klicke!

Danke!


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Jul 2007)

Du rufst einfach im KeyListener die Methoden auf, die du auch in
den ActionListenern aufrufst.

Die ActionListener selbst kannst du nicht aufrufen.


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du rufst einfach im KeyListener die Methoden auf, die du auch in
> den ActionListenern aufrufst.
> 
> Die ActionListener selbst kannst du nicht aufrufen.



Warum kann er nicht die actionPerformed-Methode aufrufen?


----------



## thE_29 (8. Jul 2007)

Sicher könnte er das, aber dafür sind Listener da, die diese Methode beim jeweiligen Event aufrufen 

Du kannst ja auch bei Evet A einen Event B an dein Programm senden!


----------

